# Morrocan Arabic: kol hali ija



## airelibre

Hi, I have a phrase, I think it means "everything that comes, comes from Allah":
kol hali ija min Ja
Could you write this in Arabic letters please?


----------



## Bakr

I don't see the word "Allah" in this sentence
maybe it's:

Kol had lli ja mnin ja كل هاذ اللي جا منين جا
Where all this came from


----------



## airelibre

Sorry, this is from a song with a strange mix of Jamaican and Arabic influences, so where I translated as Allah, maybe I should leave it as Jah. Does this change anything?


----------



## Bakr

Could you tell us the title of this song?


----------



## airelibre

It's kol wahed by a rap group called Axum (it's on YouTube, for some reason spelt kool wached), only parts of the song are in Arabic, but I think one of the members of the group Moroccan/of Moroccan origin, hence the Moroccan Arabic influences. 
If you could, there's a section near the end with a man talking (he seems to be saying a poem or something). Could you write that in Arabic letters please, and confirm that the speaker is actually Moroccan, judging by his accent?

Also, I believe the chorus starts كل واحد ومجاله but I'm unsure what مجاله means (his field, speciality, luck?)
He says at one point yerja, which in standard arabic I think comes from the verb raja'a "return" but I've heard that in Moroccan dialect it means "do something", "stand up" or something like that? How do you write this in Arabic and is it a standard way of forming a command from a verb?

It's a lot of questions so you very much for any help!


----------



## إسكندراني

كل هاذ اللي جا منين جا
All this which came [to be], from where did it come?
Introducing the word 'Allah' is what I call creative translation.


----------



## airelibre

Could منين simply be من? Thus: All this which came (to be), (came) from Jah.
I happen to know that the final word is supposed to be Jah.

If you could also help with any of my other queries, from the previous post, I will be very grateful.


----------



## إسكندراني

I doubt it; the word 'Jah' is a conjugation of the verb 'to come' in Moroccan Arabic, and the word 'منين' is definitely makes more sense than 'من' in this context. 
But:
كل هاذ اللي جا من «جاه»ـ
is also a valid sentence. I can't find the song you're describing (I found only a 30 minute clip) to judge. But it seems a very strange sentence.


----------



## airelibre

Thank you
If you search google for "kool wached" it is the first result, at least for me it is.

Another phrase I came across in that song is "ghasban ano" or "ghasban imo", against his will/his mother is that right?


----------



## akhooha

airelibre said:


> Could منين simply be من? Thus: All this which came (to be), (came) from Jah.
> I happen to know that the final word is supposed to be Jah.
> ...


It looks "Jah" may be the final _syllable_, but it is not the final _word_.  Confusion probably lies in the fact that the song is really mainly in Hebrew with a little bit of Arabic (maybe Moroccan) thrown in.  A line ends with the word "zarjah" (זרג'ה).
 What you think you're hearing as من أين جا seems to be one word مياجه , ("miyaajah" (as represented in Hebrew as מיאג'ה).  To see the original lyrics written out in Hebrew (but not 100% translated into English), see: http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/hebrew-lyrics-translation/141619-a.html.
Perhaps at this point you might shift the question over to the Hebrew forum.


----------



## airelibre

Thank you but the lyrics in the link you provided are actually wrong. The person who wrote them clearly did them by ear and his no knowledge of Arabic so simply wrote a transliteration of what he thought he heard. 

I actually have a copy of the original lyrics, and where there are Arabic parts, there is first a Hebrew transliteration and then a meaning in Hebrew. What I'm bringing to you is an English transliteration and meaning based on that, which I would like converting back into Arabic.

There is no need to move the thread to another forum, the query is with the Arabic parts.

I will list all the parts I'm interested in again and hopefully someone can help with some of it, I will also write the Hebrew transliteration in Arabic letters, who knows, it might magically mean something! If not, it might be easier to correct, so that it does mean something.

Kol wahed umjalo 
Every one [meaning not provided]
كل واحد ومجاله

Kol hali yija min Jah
Everything that comes, from God
كل هلي يجا من جاه

[...] erja3
[And if it doesn't come, then] Move/stand/do something [...]
ارجاع

[...] ghas ban [imo] [...]
[I don't hang a horseshoe for prosperity], ghas ban [his mother] [I bring it]
[غاس بن [ايمه
I've heard ghasban 'ano means "against his will"?

Yikulu, kol wahed umjalo
They say, everyone and his luck (I now think majaal is a morrocan arabic pronunciation of the Hebrew word mazal - luck)
يقولو، كل واحد ومجاله

Khat kafla darbu umsha kif wallu
Even if he was beaten, he turned out as if nothing happened
حتى كفلة دربو ومشا كيف والو


----------



## akhooha

It might be more useful to provide the complete Hebrew lyrics (including the Arabic parts transliterated into Hebrew).  To transliterate from English which was transliterated from Hebrew which was transliterated from an unseen Arabic makes the task of reconstructing the Arabic unnecessarily complicated.

P.S. It might also be useful to know that there is apparently no Jamaica-Morocco connection with the Axum band that produced [כול וואחד] ["kool wahed"] [كل واحد].  The Axum band that has Jamaican roots is a 5 member band that is actually based in Philadelphia. (http://www.phillyska.com/index.php?module=Bands&req=Profile&id=12). 
 The Israeli duo known as Axum (and they are the ones that produced "kool wahed") are from Ethiopia and from Yemen (http://punktorah.org/axum/).  So it looks like you're probably dealing with Yemeni Arabic, and not Moroccan....


----------



## akhooha

> Another phrase I came across in that song is "ghasban ano" or "ghasban imo", against his will/his mother is that right?



Thanks for posting the lyrics.  Their system of transliteration is not particularly standard or even consistent.  For example, to represent [j] [ج], they use both [ז׳] (as in ומז'אלו wamajaalu) and (ג׳) (as in  מן ג'ה min jah). 
It probably doesn't make a big difference, but the symbol [ז׳] is usually used to represent the sound [zh] (like a French "j").

One thing I can tell you is that what you think is "ghasban imo" is actually
"raas ben imo" [ראס בן אמו] --- the letter [غ] is rendered either [ר׳] or [ע׳], not just a plain [ר].  Ben imo is Hebrew, meaning "son of his mother".

Beyond this, I'm unable to shed any more light.

Since what you're looking for is an explanation of the Arabic sections, and since one of the two singers in Axum is from Yemen (see the P.S. in my previous post), it might really not be  bad idea to take this to the Hebrew forum, as there are plenty of Hebrew speakers who are former Yemeni Arabic speakers (and former Moroccan Arabic speakers as well). They might be better equipped to deal with non-standard transliteration of their dialect.


----------



## Bakr

02:38 - 02:40
ضربوه ومشى كيف والو (Dharbouh w msha kif walou)
It could also mean:
They beat him, and he died (in vain /for nothing).


----------



## airelibre

Bakr said:


> 02:38 - 02:40
> ضربوه ومشى كيف والو (Dharbouh w msha kif walou)
> It could also mean:
> They beat him, and he died (in vain /for nothing).



Thank you, this appears to be progress: ضربوه ومشى seem to be the right words. However, I don't think the part about dying in vain is correct:
 "In loose translation this says: it could be that they'll grab him and remove him from his house and beat him up and destroy his house- and he came out from this as if nothing happened.
So what will you focus on?
That they beat you up and destroyed your house?
Or that you came out of it all in peace?
In short, mountain wisdom of the Moroccans."
(A small commentary on the piece by the group)



Bakr, I see you are in Morocco. Does the speaker at the end sound Moroccan, or is it possible he is from the Levant area (considering this is the area the group are based)?


----------



## Bakr

It sounds Moroccan accent but I can't tell if the singer is Moroccan, 
a singer could easily sing correctly in other dialects!


----------



## airelibre

I suppose so. Still, the guy at the end isn't singing, he's just talking, which makes it harder to disguise an accent?
Thank you anyway.

What is the exact meaning of كيف والو?


----------



## Bakr

> he came out from this as if nothing happened.



To express this, Moroccans use: مشى بحال لا ما كاين والو msha bhal lla makayn walou

We use "كيف والو kif walou" for "it's nothing".
But used with the verb مشى msha "to go": مشى كيف والو msha kif walou
It means literally: he is gone like nothing.
He run into trouble, died in vain...


----------



## airelibre

Thank you, any ideas about "khat kafla" and "ghas"/"ghasban"?


----------



## akhooha

> Thank you, any ideas about "khat kafla" and "ghas"/"ghasban"?



From the Hebrew transcript you provided (חטא פכלה) , I think you mean "ḥtā faklah" (حتى فكلة) and not "khat kafla". (note: the letter  [ח] is used for [ح].

[ח׳] is used for [خ]

Also, from your transcript (ראס בן) would be "rās bn" (راس بن) and not "ghas"/"ghasban". (if it were "ghas" the Hebrew would read "ר׳אס")
 [ר׳] = [غ] = [gh]


----------



## airelibre

akhooha said:


> From the Hebrew transcript you provided (חטא פכלה) , I think you mean "ḥtā faklah" (حتى فكلة) and not "khat kafla". (note: the letter  [ח] is used for [ح].
> 
> [ח׳] is used for [خ]
> 
> Also, from your transcript (ראס בן) would be "rās bn" (راس بن) and not "ghas"/"ghasban". (if it were "ghas" the Hebrew would read "ר׳אס")
> [ר׳] = [غ] = [gh]



First point, yes you're right, my mistake.

Second, since the modern Hebrew r is similar in sound to gh in Arabic, I wouldn't discount the word starting with gh. You yourself noted earlier that their transliteration system is not the best, so the may not use 'ר or 'ע to represent غ. Personally, I have never seen the former used to represent that sound.

So, again, any thoughts on the meaning of hta fakla? And best to listen to the song again to try to figure out the meaning of the other word/s, rather than going by transliteration. (1:53)


----------



## Bakr

It sounds like he is saying:
Fsahtna dharbouh w msha kif walou
فساحتنا ضربوه ومشى كيف والو
فساحتنا in our square/space/field...


----------



## cherine

Dear all,

I'm closing this thread until I find the time to split it.

Airelibre, please don't forget to open a new thread for any question that is not related to the one in the title and first post of this one. There are at least 2 other different expressions discussed in this thread, and this is against the forum rules.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

